# What is your dream tank?



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

What is your dream tank? 

If you had the $$$, time and space to build your dream tank, what would you build?

For me, I would build a 12 feet long x 3 feet wide x 3 feet high aquarium, somewhere around 700 gallons.

Low tech, fully-automated planted tank. Auto-water change, auto-fertilzer dosing, internally plumbed so there will be no equipment inside the tank, reverse flush intake to make it easy cleaning. Canister filters, wave-maker to creat nice, natural water currents, heated via inline.

No CO2 injection, low light, simple, undemanding slow growing plants. Substrate will be dark coloured. It would be lightly stocked with fish and house a variety of South American biotope community fish.

At least that's the plan in my mind. Nothing wrong with having ambitious goals! I plan to make it a reality when I'm old, bored and not broke.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

definitley an "in wall" functioning aquarium that divides the kitchen from the family room. Probably 8 feet long by 2 or 3 feet high! properly lit, and landscaped so it can be enjoyed from each side.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I want a inground pool redone for a koi pond with a dock...

I also want a 2000+ gallon acrylic so i can keep some tank busters...

these would be my Dream tanks... LOL Oh and a water fall! Those are fun


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think my dream tank would be owning an island surounded by 1 mile of shallow corals reef some where in the Caribeans ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd like a simple built-in aquarium, using the livingroom wall and part of the ceiling, that way I could look down into the tank from the second floor.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Outdoor 20, 000 gallon pond. Then I'd be able to keep koi. 

Indoor I'm dying for a 300 gallon so I can put all of my goldies together in one tank. Then my current 150 would be my new pleco/catfish tank and I bet they'd sure be happy with all that space.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I would have everywall in my basement be one massive tank. So like 3 corner to corner sort of like U. With about 2-3 feet out and have it be a coral reef/wall. Would be awesome. The corners would come out for addition depth. Sorta like the BigAls Oakville SW tank, but bigger  

Or same tank specs but with like 10 000 cardinals and 200 cories and like 100 hatchet fish +100 glass cats. Would be amazing IMO +heavily planted like no tomorrow with terracing


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Master P, the 'rapper' has a man made lake which is several acres in size behind his house.

I want one of those. With a little submarine. And I want one side of the lake to have five foot thick glass and be connected to my basement, so a whole wall looks out into the lake. And I want the lake to be heated.

I'd probably turn the thing into a lake Malawi or Tanganyika replica. Getting the Hippos in would be a major logistical PITA... beyond that its manageable.


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

*Deep Sigh*

Mine would be a 2000 gallon freshwater tank, with Amana doing the planting as only he can.

Put in about 150-200 discus, about 1000 each of Cardinals, Harlequin Rasboras, Rummynose, Hatchetfish, about 100 blue and gold rams, about 120 clown loaches............

........... then declare personal bankruptcy and wait for the nice men who have the special nice white jackets that tie up from around the back to come take me to my new home with the pretty pink padded walls.

..... but what a way to go.

BSB


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, being realistic...

I`d love to have a 200g tank, designed as the side of a local river. Rocks, plants, fast flow, eddie areas. I`d love to keep some smaller trout and bass, but due to that size, maybe just minnows and some sunfish, along with crayfish, freshwater shrimp (if I could get them to survive), etc.

I think it would look pretty neat, and be tons of fun to design.

I`d, of course, have to have it all automated!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd like to have a stream that runs through my house, with a pond at either end with an acrylic cutaway so you can see into each pond. Skylights to provide as much natural lighting as possible. Planted of course and with the option of running heated or not heated.

I'm not sure what I'd put in it. But it sure would be nice to have a babbling brook running though the house.

Of course, you'd probably feel the need to pee a lot.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Just curious, say I want to buy a 10 foot tank, where do I go and how much would it approximately cost?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I think Tabatha mentioned a contact in Ottawa who manufacture custom tanks.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam with this Chris on this one Id love to have a freshwater tank with pike,smallmouth bass ,sunfish,herring,perch,minnows, and crayfish a total ecosystem. opps forgot the clams .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

dekstr said:


> Just curious, say I want to buy a 10 foot tank, where do I go and how much would it approximately cost?


1) Custom build only @ that size

2) More than you'd likely care to know.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Pablo said:


> 1) Custom build only @ that size
> 
> 2) More than you'd likely care to know.


I'd like to put away money now so I can get a tank that size in the future. But first I have to pay off student loans when I graduate, which will be fully paid off when I'm too old and have pruny skin.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

dekstr said:


> I'd like to put away money now so I can get a tank that size in the future. But first I have to pay off student loans when I graduate, which will be fully paid off when I'm too old and have pruny skin.


I really don't think it's a good idea to go with glass if you want one that big. There are several reasons why.
1) The glass is too heavy, you'll most likely need a crank or 6 - 8 medium size people to move that shit.

2) Definately can't leave it on any floor except the basement. Else you'll have to reinforce the floors.

3) The thinkness of the glass is a turn off. The green ting will be very very visible.

4) Impossible to move it into the house because of the dimension.

For a size like that, you might want to look into acrylic. Or even better, sapphire glass.... Sorry, for babbling. I actually looked into this because at one point in time, I was seriously considering a 8' tank in my basement.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

They're a US-based co, and I'm pretty certain they won't ship to Canada, but for a bit of fun, you might want to nose at the following website tank for sample pricing:

www.glasscages.com


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Windowlicka said:


> They're a US-based co, and I'm pretty certain they won't ship to Canada, but for a bit of fun, you might want to nose at the following website tank for sample pricing:
> 
> www.glasscages.com


You didnt state your dream tank


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

My dream tank ....................
Hummmmm .
a 40gl breeder tank with 10 zebra plecos scurring around at night mating like crazy so i have to get more tanks just to keep them all to myself ..........


Im almost there ...............


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Anything I can swim in! Here fishy fishy fishy!


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

dekstr said:


> Just curious, say I want to buy a 10 foot tank, where do I go and how much would it approximately cost?


Check these guys out, they're out of Orangeville. Just northwest of the GTA.

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Dream tank? 120 gallon, although 90 would be fine. Heavily planted and with schools of little fish. All the bells and whistles too.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, I don't think Glass cages ships, but avoid them at all costs. There are a lot of threads on Nano-reef, RC and other reefer websites with GC hooror stories. Like the front pane coming off a 100+ gallon tank one day, a few weeks after arrival....

If you're looking for a custom tank, I'd go with Miracles. Might be a bit more than other guys (NAFB comes to mind), but their build quality is much higher. My next tank will be Miracles for sure.

For me and my dream tank? Well, FW I'd love a 8 - 10 foot river tank (2' deep, 18" tall) powered by at least a 1.5 hp pump at one end, filled with driftwood stumps and their sweet roots and large stones. I'd fill it with plecs, of course 

And SW? I'd love to one day have a 5' x 5' x 2.5' (470g) 4-starfire sided reef tank. Center column overflow on all sides, with closed loop running from the center column, as well as another hidden with stones coming out from the bottom, all of them on OMs. Definitely would have to have a huge sump and refugium. MH/T5HO for lighting for sure. Everything automated, a dialyseas unit would be a for sure thing....Now, to go and find that $50000 to make this tank.....


In all reality, I think the FW tank will happen for sure one day. It's an idea I've been toying with for a long time and I think it would make for an awesome tank.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

for a fresh water i would like a 180 gallon planted tank with discus with all the bells and whistles and a 180 to 220 gallon reef tank in the basement of my house bult in to a wall and then have the tanks in two corners of the outer room in a L shape and then just sit there allday and watch both hightech with everything and to have a huge monti cap. front and center in the reef . i want to duplicate this tank http://www.rl180reef.com/


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

10' by 10' reef tank. in one corner of my mansion. 10' along one wall, and curving to extend another 10' along adjascent wall. or full length of the wall...wE.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I think my dream tank would be owning an island surounded by 1 mile of shallow corals reef some where in the Caribeans ....


drool.... i hear ya!

But I'd like about a 55 gall with 2 clownfish, their anenome, and seahorses.... yeah I'm easy to please 

Lets talk cars and it's a whole different story! 

The missus wants to recreate the Finding Nemo Dentist Tank


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

350 gallon river tank.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

10,000 monster fish tank . Like this


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

10' x 8' x 4' x 4' (L shaped tank) Reef with a 13' x 3' x 30" sump:








http://www.mastcanada.org/tanks/mark_howarth/mast_mark_howarth.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd have to go with some 10' tanks arranged in a U in-wall with the fish room behind. That way I can set up different enviros. One might even be salt if $ is no object.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I would want an indoor pond around 5000+gal. Filtration would have to be over kill to the max. It would have to have an auto water change system of 250gal-500gal per day. All I would have in there are as many P13's or P14's I could find and fit in there with no crowding. That is it. I have all the fish I want just those are missing  Oh and just because I have all the fish I want does not mean I dont buy some when I see them and then want them LOL


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Super-dream "tank" -- an outdoor pool in a tropical place where I could swim with the fishies!

2. A 100+ gallon tank. Not sure what I'd put in it. I would love a planted tank, but I also would love to have a school of headstanders swimming among roots. Maybe half the tank could be planted and that part divided so the headstanders couldn't get through to destroy the vegetation, but small fish could travel between the two parts.

3. Elephant noses? Archerfish?

4. Mudskippers?

5. ???


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Ancient thread, but interesting topic!

I already have one dream tank, my 79-gal starfire planted. I have dreams for 2 other tanks. One is a 20-30 gal CRS/CBS tank, and a large SPS reef tank. Realistically, it would be 55-90 gals. If I had the funds, however, I would make it as big as I can.

For example, a tiled floor and 3 sides, with one viewing pane made of starfire glass. The height would take up an entire floor, the width would be as wide as possible, taking up an entire side of the room. Lighting would be handled by Solatubes and LED lights on the 2nd floor. It shouldn't be too deep, 6' at most.

It would have a deep sand bed of 12" for to have as natural a filtration system as possible.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

My dream tank wouldn't have any Algae in it. 

I also already have my dream tank. I actualy have two of them and I'm saving up for a third. I rather like a simple 48x24x24. It's like watching a big screen TV. Anything bigger gets to clumsy to do anything with.

Lee


----------

